# Australia Now Has 2 Electric Car Models to Choose From



## DIGGER11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah - I saw the new Nissan on the News. Problem with it (like all EV or most Hybrid's) is that it is a Noddy vehicle.

Might be o.k. for the crowded streets of Paris or Tokyo, but in Australia (and I think the US and NZ are the same) we could do with something a bit bigger and more manly that can blast down the Freeways with our Families and Rover the dog in.

Commuter cars have always been available here (like little Daihatsu. or Mercedes Smart cars) and have never really sold any. Even little A and B class Mercedes do not sell well.
Interesting to see if the EV Nissan will sell - I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Are you wiling to step up to the plate? I am just waiting. In the mean time, I built my own EV. I'd rather have a Leaf but hey at least I have an EV I can use. 

Pete


----------

